# G-BODY DROP MOUNTS



## MuNy (Oct 16, 2009)

I JUST BOUGHT SOME DROP MOUNTS FROM BMH FOR MY 78 GRAND PRIX. WHAT WAS SHIPPED WAS 2-DROP BRACKETS AND 4 SHIMS. CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW AND WHERE THESE MOUNT? I KNOW THEY ARE WELD ON BUT HAVE NOT CLUE WHERE TO LOCATE THEM.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Should have not bought them yet, too advanced for a beginner if you have to ask


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

call bmh they will help you out


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U put them where the stock location of the upper trailing arms


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

regallowlow187 said:


> Should have not bought them yet, too advanced for a beginner if you have to ask


x2 changing suspension geometry without an idea of why you're changing things isn't a great idea. Unbolt upper trailing arm bolt, put drop mount in and re-install bolt/nut. You're going to need 2 GRADE 8 bolts/nuts to bolt the arms onto the drop mounts.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That's like buying a headlight and not knowing where to put it or why you bought it


----------



## Impala'Max (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm doing his work. He's new to the game. These mounts are just u shaped with 4 gussets to weld in. We were expecting to get the bolt/weld in style like you guys are talking about. Similar to the ones s-10lifted makes. I have a few plans on how I could do it just need to get the car back in the shop and lifted up to look. Just looking for insight as these mount are not what we were expecting from bmh. He left 2 message for big "M" to get back to him with no reply. 
Thx guys


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MuNy (Oct 16, 2009)

THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR INPUT. WE WILL GET ER DONE! THANKS A-R! :thumbsup:


----------



## MuNy (Oct 16, 2009)

HQF!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

big inches aint easy foo


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:nicoderm: lol aint u the one who has someone hop ur car for you? bahahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

It is pretty simple,...If you look at the U bracket, the hole is slightly off center and will face forward, What we are trying to achive is the move the hole about 3/4 farather forward. You can guide it off the factory bracket to get a close alignment and keeping the same 45 degree angle from the factory 

We do offer the bolt in version, which take the guess work out. But they are a bit more. This is more for the shops that do theier own drop installations...

He







re is a installed pic....Hope this helps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I would also gusset it from the factory mount down to the top to help support the U bracket from twisting when full lock-up is achieved

LMK if you need more...Sorry about Big-M not responding, we have just been swamped and overloaded with work since I was out for a few days


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I would recomend to do the axle pivot bushings too.... These help correct any geometery flawess and put extra load onto the factory rubber bushing....


----------



## Impala'Max (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Impala'Max said:


> Thank you sir.


Np Oproblem, glad we could help:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> I would recomend to do the axle pivot bushings too.... These help correct any geometery flawess and put extra load onto the factory rubber bushing....


How much are those pivot bushings? Didn't see them listed on the site.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> How much are those pivot bushings? Didn't see them listed on the site.


65$ a pr..


----------



## delta 88 riderz (Sep 10, 2009)

So with the drop mounts in place and the upper extended would you still need the slip yoke?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

delta 88 riderz said:


> So with the drop mounts in place and the upper extended would you still need the slip yoke?


:yes:


----------

